# Free HDD Cloning Software?



## twicksisted (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Guys

from personal Experience what is the best free Hardrive Cloning software I can download.
My GF's computer is full and she dosent want to lose all her programs & settings... I have a 500G drive for her so i want to move everything across.

Ideas on some free software I can use?


----------



## kkarab (Oct 12, 2009)

one i have used in the past and was silly easy is hdclone.

The free version has speed limitations that will not affect you.

Give it a try!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2009)

as to what kkarab suggested:

http://www.miray.de/products/sat.hdclone.html







those numbers come out to

17MB/s for the free
34MB/s for the basic
41MB/s for the standard

(and who cares past that)

even at 17MB/s, its not that bad really


----------



## AsRock (Oct 12, 2009)

If she has XP\Vista and has a WD drive try Acronis True Image WD Edition
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=606&lang=en


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 12, 2009)

cool copying across now... not long to go 
thanks all


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2009)

Use CloneZilla.  It's a Linux-based Live CD, and it can copy about 100gb of data in about 10 minutes (over SATA), obviously slower over USB


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm getting some good suggestions in this thread for my own reference


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure if these will work for other manufacturer HD's but will work for Seagate and Maxtor.  Try Seagate DiscWizard or MaxBlast.  They are both very similar, if not copies, of Acronis Imaging software but doesn't cost a cent.


----------



## jarchack (Oct 13, 2009)

There is also easus http://www.easeus.com/disk-copy/ which I got to work with XP but not with win 7 yet


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I bought Acronis myself recently as it was only $5 after MIR but there are definitely some good free alternatives as posted.


----------



## BroBQ (Oct 13, 2009)

You can get a free version of Acronis from Western Digital...

http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 13, 2009)

you can also get a 30 day trial srtaight from acronis, when the 30 days is up go get it again if you need to clone another drive


----------

